# Modern Arnis Seminar in Rochester, NY



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 25, 2002)

February 23, Rochester NY. Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day on the use of tactical folding knives. For more information contact Marty Noel at 716-889-7330, martynoel@aol.com 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2002)

Another seminar! Do you ever get a chance to teach at your _own_ school anymore?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 25, 2002)

Mondays threw Thursdays.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2002)

Monday threw Thursday?  Did she get the pin?

 

(oh man, I'm gonna get twacked in the head again next sparing night for that one....)

:rofl:


----------



## warder (Feb 6, 2002)

Hi Renegade. i just started training alongside  "icepick" in BJJ in rochester, and was wondering if this seminar is open to anyone, because Id love to attend. 
Thanks alot.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 6, 2002)

It's open to all!


----------



## Tapps (Feb 18, 2002)

Anyone interested in music and going to Roch -Roch cha should check out the Great House of Guitars.

I haven't been there in ten years but used to go often. Cool Place !


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing you guys at the seminar on Saturday. Also wanted to remind you about the stick scrimmage on Sunday.

 :asian: :jediduel: :duel: :biggun: :redeme: :ripper: :stoplurk: :snipe: :enfo: :boxing:

Dude!!!!!!!!!! I love these Smiles!


----------



## warder (Feb 22, 2002)

Ill see you guys tomorrow. I cant wait.  I have no training in modern arnis and i have agreat dela of intrest, so i think this will be a good place to get my feet wet.


----------



## Icepick (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey Warder -

Did you go?  What did you think of Renegade?  I'm interested in your perspective as a longtime MA'ist, first time Modern Arnis.

Let us know!  You can say whatever you want, too.  I asked Tim and he doesn't know who you are.


----------



## warder (Feb 28, 2002)

Yup, I went. I had a great time. to say I got my moneys worth is an under statmet. Being a martial artist i felt the istruction was very good and practical. It wasnt so complicated that actually putting these techniques into practice isnt an unattainable goal. Everything that i was taught there Ive been able to keep practicing at home. Everything we learned seemed to be the fundamental concepts about knife defense and use.  Ive been able to tweak each technique to how I want it, and have been able to play with modifying everything to see how it works for me. Not only was your instructor Tim there, but there was a gentleman by the name of Dr. Barber, who explained "gunting"
 to us, and gave a demo. there was an expert on Law enforcment, Dan Karr who showed us non-lethal uses for a tactical folder. Then he did a QandA regarding martial arts/knives/self defense as the pertain to the law. Also there was a guy there who did Pekiti Tersia. He gave a demo and then explained his art to us. What Im saying is that there was alot of knowlege in this 3 hour seminar. There was also enough qualified people there that it almost was like one on one when you were practicing techniques. Tim was really cool. He is a serious ball buster. I would definetly recomend that anyone who can go to his seminars do so. I plan on attending any that i can in the future.  As for it being an intro into Modern Arnis, Tim and the other guys explained the art to us, and gave us reasonable understanding of FMA. It sparked my intrest enough that I plan on going to the WMAA camp in May.  I think FMAs emphasis on weapons is what draws me to it. Ive trained in many styles for around a decade, and weapon use, and defense, seem to be lacking in allot of styles. What I learned there was practical. Not every conflict in the real world is with an unarmed opponent, im sad to say. It might have been my first real training with FMA and Modern Arnis, but I really hope it wont be my last. 

Kevin, when are gonna be back up at kyles?  I hope all is well with your injury.
Fred


----------



## Icepick (Feb 28, 2002)

Fred -

I'm glad you enjoyed it!  I haven't done much with Dr. Barber, but Dan Carr is a good guy.  Not the sort I would want to mess with.  He has also adapted his Modern Arnis to suit his size and build, which are *ahem* substantial.

I got back to Kyle's Tuesday, and should be a regular Tuesday/Saturday for now.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## warder (Feb 28, 2002)

ill see you Sat then. Have you ever seen any of the dog bros videos? I justorderd a couple and wonderd how informitive they were as oppossed to just being brutal.  And have you ever heard of Guro/Sensei Dave Riedel, he is a FMA instructor in rochester. They are offering a 10 week long class on Kali that meets every Sat. I was thinking of trying it out. This is the funny part, the class teaches kali and iado. Kali is stick fighting, correct? Iado is a japaneese art of Drawing the Blade. seems like a wierd combo. Iff it sucks, ill just not go back. any info you might have on kali will be much appreciated. the flyer and application was pretty vague.
thanks again
fred


----------



## Icepick (Feb 28, 2002)

Fred -

That is a weird combo.  I can't tell you much about the Kali without knowing what system it is.  That's a little like saying "karate".  Could be any one of a thousand styles.  I've never heard of this guy before, though.  Maybe someone else on here has.  Tim, do you know him?

Oh, and yes, I have the DB series 1 videos.  They are very good to help keep your eye on the ball.  You will see that FMA has MANY intricate drills and techniques.  The best thing the DB remind me of is to make sure you can do it for real.  I like the videos a lot, but there is really very little technique on them.  Worth having, nonetheless, but don't buy them expecting to "learn" FMA from them, the way you can get BJJ techniques from one of Roy's videos.


----------

